# Nx-01 = Monster



## Whatshisface007 (Sep 8, 2004)

OH MY GOSH!:freak: 


Does anyone have any images they could give me of their own templates that they made?

Also, can anyone give me any recommendations on paints? Are there any Testor's colors I can substitute?

THANKS!!

Whatshisface007


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey WHF,

I'm still working on the interior portion of my NX-01 kit; I'm going to put some LEDs in it for lighting. I'm trying to get my hands on spray paint colors since my airbrush isn't exactly top notch quality. As for templates... I'd say go with a two-tone template rather than a three-tone a detailed in the kit's instructions. I don't have the time to do a three-tone, much less the skills. Too, I'm trying to get mine done in the next few days for a school project .


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes, it is a monster. I just finished spraying my three-tone Aztec (really, four tones if you count the random patterns I sprayed on the base coat before the two colors of the aztec on top of that).

I downloaded the Art Asylum decals and sized them to cut out templates by hand out of card stock, then laid those over masking tape and cut them out and put them on the model. I've been working on this for months, and yes, I'm probably crazy.

Anyway, I used Testors Metallizer sprays (I also used an airbrush, but you get a good result with the spray cans). I recommend a base coat of plate aluminum and use steel and magnesium for the aztec colors; I used dark anodonic gray for some of the larger darker areas like the cargo doors and the outside of the bottom saucer rim.

I also ordered SnJ polishing powder from their Website to help tone down the aztec a bit; mainly I use aluminum with just a bit of gold.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Monster? Yes, yes it is. For my first NX (which is ALMOST done, being held up because I am missing two parts... grrrr) I etched the aztec pattern into the hull and hand-painted (brushed) the entire thing, including the undercoat (my airbrush was on the fritz). With that one, I basically got the feel of the model so I can do a much better job with the second one. I used Humbrol Aluminum for Aluminum, Testors Acrylic Dark Ghost Grey for Steel, and Testors Acrylic Dark Gray for Gunmetal. Interesting look to the hull overall, but not metalic enough for my tastes. Still, many of my friends say it is the way to go, and I'm trying to decide what kind of coat to put over it to make it look "finished."

For the second model, I spray-painted the undercoat, and am in the process of hand-painting it again, however this time I'm going to draw the pattern on the hull in pencil first. While I liked the pattern I etched in the hull of the first NX, it was a little too imprecise. Also, I've picked some better colours this time around, and am including many aspects of the aztecing that I felt too hard to include on the first model. This includes many of the areas on the upper saucer behind and around the bridge, as well as the very fine, small details on the lower saucer, around the sensor dome. I'm away from my bench right now, so I'll post the colours I used tomorrow.

I will warn you though, with all this hand-painting, I've become as fruity as a nut-cake! I'm about ready for the Federation Funny Farm.

Dan


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

*Okay, here it is*

Okay, don't know if anyone is at all still interested, but here are the colours I am using for my second NX-01:

Aluminum: Humbrol (MET 56)
Steel: Tamiya Metallic Grey (XF-56)
Gunmetal: Humbrol (MET 53)

I tell you, when I put those colours on, I was absolutely astonished. From one angle, it looks like all one colour, but when you change the lighting, you can see the different colours accentuated in the light. Absolutely stunning, I totally surprised myself with how good it looks! I really wish I had my digital camera, or a scanner. I should see if I can borrow one. Oh, and scratch the pencilling-in idea. Instead, I'm using my first model to fashion masks with masking tape, adjusting them here and there for a "cleaner" look... looks great without the panel lines scribed in. Well, there you go!

Dan


----------



## chuckman (Nov 25, 2003)

i was using testors acrylics on mine, airbrushed on, but my compressor keeps trying to die (what else would expect from a 20+yr old, seldom used, home-grown setup?). ive sinced switched to tamiya sprays with aluminum and gunmetal, though ill probably try the testors steel airbrushed on again for the third color.

im still looking for a good set of templates that i wont have to tweak. ive got the art asylum ones, but i just cannot get them to fit right. size them up to about 210%, and its just a bit small, but anouter 1% larger and its too big in some places and too small in others, AGH!!!!! anybody save any tweaks they made to these things to get them to fit the pl model and are willing to share?


----------



## jerrykiss (Oct 22, 2004)

i also used Art Asylum decals from their site, sized them 150% and printed them on clear overhead projection sheets, then cut out the color i was doing, when i went to the next color i just had to print up another set of sheets!


----------



## Whatshisface007 (Sep 8, 2004)

AWESOME!!! I didn't think about transparencies!!! Thanks!!

But why did you scale them up 150%?

I'm using the GIMP and it says that the top saucer is 30 inches wide, so what should the scale be?


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

The Art Asylum NX-01 is their lights and sound toy, which is substantially smaller than the PL NX-01. Blow them up to 150% though, and they're very close.


----------



## Orne (Feb 23, 1999)

I'm using Plastikote auto spraypaints bought at Pep Boys for the one I'm building; used these on my Skyclipper Li and MiG-31/F-62 kits, and had no problem with the finish. Masking tape pulled clean, the paint dries fast, and a few light coats usually do the job. They take Krylon clear finishes well.


----------



## Whatshisface007 (Sep 8, 2004)

How close are we talking?

I bought some viynl (however the hell you spell that) material to use, but it cost me an arm and a leg, so I want to be sure it's right.

Thanks!


----------



## modelguy123 (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry to be dense, but the Art Asylum decals downloaded as a .sit file. What software does one use for that?


----------



## fubarcar (Jan 16, 2005)

A quick Google reveals that *.*sit files are related to Stuffit 

Hopefully, what you are looking for is the freeware Stuffit Expander 

Hope this helps


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

There's a thread on here somewhere that has a link to the files in a standard .zip format from Art Asylum's FTP site. I have no idea why that file isn't listed on the AA webpage, but it's there - I just downloaded them last week. Try a search of all modelling forums for Art Asylum decals or Art Asylum NX-01.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Orne said:


> I'm using Plastikote auto spraypaints bought at Pep Boys for the one I'm building; used these on my Skyclipper Li and MiG-31/F-62 kits, and had no problem with the finish. Masking tape pulled clean, the paint dries fast, and a few light coats usually do the job. They take Krylon clear finishes well.


This sounds like a great way to go. What colors (or numbers) of the Platikote did you use?


----------



## Whatshisface007 (Sep 8, 2004)

If i downloaded the right images, how am i supposed to line up the mask when they're only little snippets?


----------

